# Brute Force eletrical problem



## Diesel9434 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Brute Force electrical problem*

I did a search and come up with nothing, sorry if this has been covered.

Today I was riding along and my 05 750 brute died. Everything shut off, almost as if I reached up and turned the key off. No cluster, no winch, nothing.. Once I got home, I did the usual fuse checks, checked voltage at the battery and a few other places. Everything seems to be fine. I am not seeing voltage where the key cylinder connects to the harness but I may be checking it incorrectly. Just wanting a few opinions before I go any further. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Search buss connector.


----------



## Diesel9434 (Dec 14, 2011)

Should have mentioned that it already has the buss connector fixed. Sorry about that


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You didn't somehow accidently hit the kill switch on the handlebars did you ?? It can happen, I have done it before.


----------



## Diesel9434 (Dec 14, 2011)

Kill switch is still on. Yes, I went out to check....lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I had the kill switch go bad on an 06 brute 650sra one time....i turned my headlights off and the bike died, lost power to everything as if the battery was removed. Took it to the dealer under warranty and they replaced that whole handlebar switch assembly and never had any probs with it after that.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Had it on my 360 I bypassed it by jumping the wire around the switch, so had to turn off at the key after that


----------



## brute-a-nator (Mar 15, 2010)

check the key harness were it connects and make sure the prongs in there are not bad..i had this happen to me before were nothing on my bike would come on. I just deleted that connector and splice all the wires together and problem solve...


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

The fuse box is corroded and the wires have rotted off the bottom of the fuse box. I had the exact same problem and thats what it was. I eliminated the fuse box and spliced in waterproof fuse holders. Never looked back and works great. Just waterproof your connection with rubber tape and electrical tape from hell.

Good Luck


----------



## Diesel9434 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like I got some things to check. I'll post my findings. Thanks guys. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

carms_2 said:


> The fuse box is corroded and the wires have rotted off the bottom of the fuse box. I had the exact same problem and thats what it was. I eliminated the fuse box and spliced in waterproof fuse holders. Never looked back and works great. Just waterproof your connection with rubber tape and electrical tape from hell.
> 
> Good Luck


Givin away my secrets


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Givin away my secrets



LOL, just making sure your paying attention bro!!!. 
:lmao. but seriously it was u who helped me get this one figured out.

hey filthy i think the front diff is gone in the brute should i tear it down and do a complete or just seals and bearings?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

carms_2 said:


> LOL, just making sure your paying attention bro!!!.
> :lmao. but seriously it was u who helped me get this one figured out.
> 
> hey filthy i think the front diff is gone in the brute should i tear it down and do a complete or just seals and bearings?


Well....if your gonna do seals AND bearings then your gonna be pulling it out of the frame and tearing it apart anyways, so you'll know what it needs when you get to that point :bigok:


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Well....if your gonna do seals AND bearings then your gonna be pulling it out of the frame and tearing it apart anyways, so you'll know what it needs when you get to that point :bigok:


True enough.

Thanks bro, Ill talk to you soon.


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Diesel9434 said:


> I did a search and come up with nothing, sorry if this has been covered.
> 
> Today I was riding along and my 05 750 brute died. Everything shut off, almost as if I reached up and turned the key off. No cluster, no winch, nothing.. Once I got home, I did the usual fuse checks, checked voltage at the battery and a few other places. Everything seems to be fine. I am not seeing voltage where the key cylinder connects to the harness but I may be checking it incorrectly. Just wanting a few opinions before I go any further. Thanks in advance.


Did u figure it out??


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

If that stuff mentioned dont fix it recheck the buss connector make sure u cutt all wires out and tie like colors together. On 05 buss is usually the issue


----------



## Diesel9434 (Dec 14, 2011)

It was one wire underneath the fuse box. I knew this forum would get me riding again. Thanks guys.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frosty19 (Apr 10, 2014)

Edit: found pinched wires and separated them but now I think it blew the smaller control unit under the seat. It starts and runs but 2wd/4wd flashes. Anyway to check for sure?


----------

